# Samsung LCD Problem



## dth8283 (Jan 3, 2010)

My LN52A550P3FXZA Samsung TV quit working on Friday night. The relay just clicks. I did some searching and it seems like there is a problem with the capacitors on the power supply. I took the power supply and it looks like six of the capacitors are bulged on the top but no leakage. I ordered replacement caps of the same specs as the old ones. I did some more reading tonight and a number of people are installing higher voltage ones. Has any one done this and what is different about a higher voltage cap?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

As the capacitance or voltage increases, so does the case size. So if you decide for example to use 100 VDC caps in place of 63 VDC caps you need to be sure they will fit.


----------



## dth8283 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looking at Mouser I can get 1000uF caps at 10V, 16V, or 25V with the same 10mm X 16mm case size. Would it be better to get the 25 volt ones?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

They should be OK as long as the old caps were 25 volts or lower.


----------



## dth8283 (Jan 3, 2010)

It is a 10V cap. I will order the 25V then. Now I need to look at the other two.


----------

